# Esquema del cable VGA



## Carababucha

Hola socios, tengo que desplazar una TFT algunos metros pero tengo que meter el cable por los tubos coarrugados de la pared con lo que no me pasan los conectores del mismo. Cuando he ido a comprar el cable y los conectores para soldarlos yo, cual es mi sorpresa cuando el dependiente me dice que ¿de cuantos pines quiero el cable? (segun dice el precio varia mucho segun el numero de cables que tenga) y bueno, yo se que tiene 15 pines pero ¿se usan todos?, a ver si alguien me puede decir que cable es el que debo comprar y me pasa el esquema de los pines que debo soldar en cada extremo. He estado mirando en el foro y aunque hay gente que pregunta algo parecido, todos compraron el cable hecho y ese no es mi caso.

Venga echadme una mano!!! Gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola,

Puedes ver la distribución de pines del cable VGA en esta web:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/vgapcmac/index.htm

Pero te recomiendo que el cable que compres sea blindado, porque de no ser así cualquier interferencia causara que la imagen sea muy inestable.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro

Tengo un monitor LG ez T710SH, que encontré y  funciona, pero…
Le cortaron el conector de señal, y no se como reemplazarlo, ya que al entrar al aparato, se divide en 2 conectores, uno al motherboard (de 7 pines), y otro al conector del tubo (de 6 pines).

Me bajé el manual, y en el diagrama del circuito, los conectores, están detallados de la siguiente manera.


*El del motherboard*
Ver el archivo adjunto 122679

*El del circuito del tubo*
Ver el archivo adjunto 122680


La pregunta, es *¿Puedo omitir la conexión de los demás pines en el de 7?,* ya que se donde irían los de sincronismo vertical y horizontal en el conector, pero no se los otros.
Y como no creo que eso impida el funcionamiento…..


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

pues es que VGA solo es rojo verde azul , sus sincronias H y V con su respectiva tierra

algo mas o menos asi:

Ver el archivo adjunto 122697


----------



## yosimiro

Hola, y gracias por la respuesta.
Lo preguntaba para confirmar, porque se lo de los colores y el sincronismo, pero me generaron dudas algunas funciones de esos pines extra.
El monitor ya esta funcionando.
Y puede verse el *"prolijo"* trabajo que hice.





Busqué _vga señal_, _señal vga_, _conector vga_, y diferentes variantes, pero no se me ocurrio esquema,
por otra parte el problema me surge, porque esperaba encontrar entre los cables que tengo(14 y este), el reemplazo, y tengo varios de conector simple, y otros de conector doble, pero no tenía este.

De todos modos, me quedará la duda de para que hay un pin de 5V y otros que seguramente son de control, que igualmente no pensaba conectar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Porque hay varias masas . . .  además de un data que avisa si es color o B&W


----------



## fdesergio

Ademas esta las conexiones del bus I2C que era para hacer ajustes tecncios en el monitor, esos no los necesitas, solo:
R
G
B
GND
H 
V 
nada mas, ademas conservar los blindajes de RGB si los tiene, chaooo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

es verdad normalmente cuando abres un aparato traen muchos peines, pines llamados test pin , conectores sin uso alguno.

esto se debe a que en fabrica los usan para :
1.-programar
2.-sacar señal
3.-servicio tecnico
4.-debug


----------

